# Moving to Cyprus? Can my Lifetime Tivo still function correctly?



## Mark Ward (Sep 14, 2003)

My Dad is moving to Cyprus and I want to send a Lifetime Sub Tivo with him.

He will have Broadband and the Tivo will have network access.

He has a shared dish at the new place and only a single LMB run to his place from it.

Thanks,

Mark.


----------



## afrokiwi (Oct 6, 2001)

Will a UK SKY free view box work in Cyprus off a shared LNB?


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

You need a dish over 4m to get the full Sky channels in Cyprus I believe.

But TiVo will work fine if it can get Internet access.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

afrokiwi said:


> Will a UK SKY free view box work in Cyprus off a shared LNB?


No problem at all on a basic Sky box as long as the dish is big enough and well enough aligned to get a signal. Its normally called a communal shared satellite dish system - what I have here.

The only problem is that with only a single satellite feed Sky+ is out of the question. But then he won't need that with a Tivo

There are plenty of satellite forums around that discuss reception in Cyprus on a Sky Digibox if you Google. Ideally he wants his Sky box to be a Pace 2600C1 as they are loads better than any other Sky Digibox in a very weak signal area.


----------



## Mark Ward (Sep 14, 2003)

TCM2007 said:


> You need a dish over 4m to get the full Sky channels in Cyprus I believe.
> 
> But TiVo will work fine if it can get Internet access.





> No problem at all on a basic Sky box as long as the dish is big enough and well enough aligned to get a signal. Its normally called a communal shared satellite dish system - what I have here.


There is indeed a 4m shared dish, 4 houses each have 1 LMB off of it.

Great to know that Tivo will work!



> Ideally he wants his Sky box to be a Pace 2600C1 as they are loads better than any other Sky Digibox in a very weak signal area.


That's really helpful, thank you. I gave away my (yes a pace) sky box when I hot my SkyHD, I hadn't forseen any use for it.

Thanks all,

Mark.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Its only the Pace 2600C1 that is outstanding in a weak signal area. Plenty of other Pace boxes like their Current model DS445N are not very good at all in weak signal areas. In Cyprus it really is essential that he gets that Pace 2600 box secondhand if he wants reception on all channels most of the time.

See especially www.uk-satellite-tv.co.uk/digibox.html and the comments there about in Cyprus only consider the Pace 2600C1

Also see www.satseekers.net/pace2600.html - make sure you get a Pace 2600C1 and not a Pace DS430N which looks the same.

There are a couple for sale on Ebay at the moment. The people who have electronics shops and claim to refurbish them (but probably don't) charge stupid money like £180. But on Ebay you should get one for £50 or so + delivery. Make sure to choose a sellere with good feedback and pay via Paypal. Also ask if the EPG software is updated to the latest 3.5.3. version as if the box has been in store for a long time there can then be major issues bringing the software up to date. If it has been used every day by a seller upgrading to Sky+ it should be fine.

If your father doesn't get a Pace 2600C1 in Cyprus he will find at certain times of day or year he loses large blocks of channels on particular satellite transponders that are weak and become harder to get in certain weather and atmospheric conditions.


----------

